# recommend  AM3/+ Mobo with good integrated graphics card



## CommanderShawnzer (Apr 29, 2012)

*CPU*
	AMD Phenom II 1075T	7420
*Motherboard*
	ASUS M5A88-M  	5486
*GPU*
	MSI AMD/ATI R6850 Cyclone  1 GB	 9761
*RAM*
	G.Skill 4GB DDR3(F3-12800CL9S-4GBXL)	1150
*HDD*
	WD Caviar Blue 500 GB	4300
*Optical Drive*
	Asus DRW-24B3ST	1110
*Case	*
Cooler Master Elite 310 red Mid Tower Cabinet	1828
*PSU*
	Seasonic S12II-520	4050
*KB + Mouse*
	logitech mk200 usb 2.0	  854
*Monitor*
	Benq G2222HDL	7500 
*UPS*
	Intex 1KVA	2800                   
*Total	*
	45807

can anyone tell me a good mobo with good integrated radeon graphics card?in the unfortunate event of me having to cut HD 6850 out of the config because it overshoots the budget


----------



## Minion (Apr 29, 2012)

Have you already bought rest of component If not then AMD Liano has powerful IGP.All most all AM3+ motherboard comes with 4250 which is not very good compared to AMD Lianos.


----------



## coderunknown (Apr 29, 2012)

llano is weak. HD4250 or even HD4290 is fairly weak. go for any 890GX board. but a cheap GPU will be lot better.

remember no 9 series chipset have on board graphics.


----------

